# Pet pouch carrier/Pet tube



## katieb509 (Oct 20, 2010)

So I have been looking online for the last few days at cat carriers and transportation devices for my new kitten. I hat the carrier I have for my current cat and am looking for an upgrade for the new kitten. I came across this crazy device! I couldn't imagine using one of these with Georgia because she would claw my eyes out! haha Here is the link!

The Pet Pouch Carrier



Through my research I am thinking about getting one of these: Pet Travel Carriers: Pet Tube Car Kennel and Crate

Does anyone have one of these pet tubes? What do you think of them?


----------



## RowdyAndMalley (Aug 9, 2010)

That is so funny! 

We got Rowdy's carrier from Petsmart for $35.99.










when Malley and Rowdy were still small we could carry both of them in this carrier. Well now that Rowdy is 16 POUNDS!!!!! We needed another carrier... I found one that I loved on ebay with free shipping for 20 so we should have it in a few days...









I'm glad we bought this because its almost time for the kitties one year wellness check up..

Never heard of the pet tube, but you may want to check ebay and amazon, there are great deals to be had!


----------



## Susan (Mar 29, 2010)

I haven't seen the Pet Tube, and I can't imagine my girls in the Pet Pouch! I use the Catit Cat Carrier, which I like. It's a hard carrier that opens from both the top and the side. It also has little food and water dishes in there, which are handy for longer car rides. Here's a picture (the link is to Amazon UK, since it's the first link I found...I bought the carrier at a local pet store): 

Catit Cat Cabrio Pink/grey/white 51x33x35cm: Amazon.co.uk: Pet Supplies


Below is my favorite picture of the carrier, even though the pic is a little fuzzy. It was taken a few days after I adopted Abby, and I always smile when I see this picture because it reminds me how TINY Abby was...you can barely see her on the right-hand side of the picture. The carrier is a standard-sized cat carrier, but Abby was a runt!


----------



## Vivid Dawn (May 31, 2010)

I know for a fact that Disco would LOVE the pouch thingy. Heck, I could carry her around all day for no reason at all, except for constant snugglings! But she's "feral" (not really, but she lives with the colony), and I really don't have anywhere to take her except the vet...

Paizly and Nebbie don't even like to be touched, let alone snuggled...that would drive them nuts!
The tube looks interesting, though.

I like the carriers with the top/roof door... sooo much easier to load a cat that doesn't want to go in!


----------



## konstargirl (Feb 4, 2011)

I don;t have a carrier for Misa yet, but I borrowed one of my dad's girlfriends carrier because she has cats. So yeah.. I'm getting one this weekend and maybe a harness. 

Those are cute though.


----------



## Jan Rebecca (Oct 14, 2010)

I've never seen anything like the pet pouch - I wonder if my Tuffy would like that..


----------



## Alpaca (Dec 21, 2009)

I would need one that allows me to quickly stuff either of my cats in before they can get out again. So I do not see the Catit carrier working for me. The top loading one appears to be a good choice. 

I'm dreading having to take Jack to the vet for nail trim. I think he's going take out one of my eyes. How does one go about stuffing their cat into the carrier when they obviously do not want to go in? I heard some are successful turning the carrier with the opening on top, then stuffing their cat in head first...or does it work better feet first?


----------



## Time Bandit (Aug 17, 2010)

Alpaca said:


> I heard some are successful turning the carrier with the opening on top, then stuffing their cat in head first...or does it work better feet first?


I turn it on end, and load Rochelle in back feet first. I hold under her chest and front paws with one hand, and hold her back paws together as I'm loading (otherwise she tries to cling to the door opening with her back paws/claws...as humorous as that is, it's rather counterproductive ). Usually she just slips right in.

As for the pouch, I've seen that, and I know all three of my cats would kill me if I tried to stuff them in that! XD I actually really like the Sling-go Cat Sling...I think Samantha would love that.

As for my own carriers, I only have two right now...both the hard plastic kind. I really want to get a nice soft-sided one. The one RowdyAndMalley got is soooo cute and right up my alley! I love pink and everything I get for Samantha is pink. Thats a really cute one.


----------



## tghsmith (Dec 9, 2010)

this all falls into it depends on the cat(like alot of things) but somehow the thought of having a frightened beserking cat strapped to my body just doesnt look like a good idea..


----------



## Nora B (Nov 6, 2010)

The tube kennel has some really good reviews for cats, especially on long trips with the big one. The tube looks very similar to kids tent & tunnel systems just more ventilation and (hopefully) sturdier. I think it would make a great 'transportation device' but


----------



## Nora B (Nov 6, 2010)

Opps, one more try.

The tube kennel has some really good reviews for cats, especially on long trips with the big one. The tube looks very similar to kids tent & tunnel systems just more ventilation and (hopefully) sturdier. I think it would make a great 'transportation device' but not a good carrier. I have a mini-van so space is fairly easy. On longer trips, 4-6 hours is the usual, I actually use dog crates for the cats. I have the regular small size and it fits a small litterbox turned sideways on the bottom, a screw on stainless 'coop cup' for food and water and then inside about half the footprint of the crate I tie a large piece of flannel as a hammock. I've transported both our cats and my mom's this way, it's nice because it is light, breaks down easy and can be taken in somebody else's place comfortably and easily.


----------



## Hitomi (Nov 15, 2010)

I have one like this Petmate Kennel Cab Fashion Series - Carriers - Cat - PetSmart ,then this one Bergan Comfort Carrier - Carriers - Cat - PetSmart ,and my all time favorite is this one Bergan Elite Pet Carrier - Carriers - Cat - PetSmart.I keep three of them in case of emergency or if I find another stray.


----------



## Time Bandit (Aug 17, 2010)

Hitomi said:


> then this one Bergan Comfort Carrier - Carriers - Cat - PetSmart .


Ohhh, I actually like this one quite a bit. If we ever travel, we're taking Samantha with us, so she'd need a nice airline approved bag. How does this one hold up? Are the sizing and weight requirements pretty spot on (I've read too many reviews of people buying the right size carriers, then finding out their cat doesn't fit...)?


----------



## love.my.cats (Jan 29, 2009)

Sammy used to be so good in the car but the last year or so, he hates it. Cries the whole trip and will sometimes soil himself/the carrier. For this reason, I am so glad I have plastic carriers for them - so much easier to just wash out and dry if you need to use it again right away. I think ease of cleaning is a good thing to consider when choosing a carrier.


----------



## Hitomi (Nov 15, 2010)

Time Bandit said:


> Ohhh, I actually like this one quite a bit. If we ever travel, we're taking Samantha with us, so she'd need a nice airline approved bag. How does this one hold up? Are the sizing and weight requirements pretty spot on (I've read too many reviews of people buying the right size carriers, then finding out their cat doesn't fit...)?


I have the larger one as Boo weighs 11lbs and is a pretty big boy it holds him very well.It's about the right size for the larger one not sure of the smaller one as I never owned it or seen it up close.


----------

